# Disconnects with Network Manager

## LOR

Hello people!

My wifi connection drops about every 5 minutes. I have a 7260 chip and tried all kind of settings that I could find on the net, without any success. The disconnects happen only when I use the network manager. When I user wpa_supplicant directly it is stable. Funny thing is: I have 2 Access Points that are absolut identical. In one location I get the disconnects and in the other it works perfectly. So I do not think the problem is the access point. It would be great if somebody could help me to track down the problem, because this is really annoying. Even while writing this I have 3 disconnects.

Here is the output from log:

```

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla dhclient[9208]: bound to 192.168.3.165 -- renewal in 12052 seconds.

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  Policy set 'GEFiNet 2' (wlp4s0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): Activation: successful, device activated.

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla dbus[2386]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.nm-di

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager Script Dispatcher Service...

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla dbus[2386]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla systemd[1]: Started Network Manager Script Dispatcher Service.

Aug 25 12:34:35 amarilla nm-dispatcher[9215]: Dispatching action 'up' for wlp4s0

Aug 25 12:34:38 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  startup complete

Aug 25 12:34:42 amarilla dbus[2386]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.Modem

Aug 25 12:34:42 amarilla dbus[2386]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service': Unit dbus-org.fr

Aug 25 12:34:42 amarilla gnome-session[2707]: (gnome-control-center:9220): network-cc-panel-WARNING **: Error connecting to ModemManager: Fehler be

Aug 25 12:34:44 amarilla dbus[2386]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1

Aug 25 12:34:44 amarilla systemd[1]: Starting Hostname Service...

Aug 25 12:34:44 amarilla systemd[1]: Failed to reset devices.list on /system.slice: Invalid argument

Aug 25 12:34:44 amarilla dbus[2386]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

Aug 25 12:34:44 amarilla systemd[1]: Started Hostname Service.

Aug 25 12:35:08 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Aug 25 12:35:08 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

Aug 25 12:35:08 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.

Aug 25 12:35:29 amarilla gnome-session[2707]: (gnome-control-center:9220): libnm-glib-CRITICAL **: nm_remote_settings_list_connections: assertion '

Aug 25 12:35:38 amarilla chromium-browser-chromium.desktop[3016]: [WARNING:flash/platform/pepper/pep_module.cpp(63)] SANDBOXED

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla wpa_supplicant[9204]: wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:0b:6b:2b:34:60 reason=4 locally_generated=1

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AT

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: AT

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2700 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla kernel: cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <warn>  Connection disconnected (reason -4)

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla wpa_supplicant[9204]: wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla wpa_supplicant[9204]: wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=USER type=COUNTRY alpha2=AT

Aug 25 12:38:36 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Aug 25 12:38:39 amarilla wpa_supplicant[9204]: wlp4s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 00:0b:6b:2b:34:60 (SSID='GEFiNet' freq=2462 MHz)

Aug 25 12:38:39 amarilla kernel: wlp4s0: authenticate with 00:0b:6b:2b:34:60

Aug 25 12:38:39 amarilla kernel: wlp4s0: send auth to 00:0b:6b:2b:34:60 (try 1/3)

Aug 25 12:38:39 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

Aug 25 12:38:40 amarilla kernel: wlp4s0: send auth to 00:0b:6b:2b:34:60 (try 2/3)

Aug 25 12:38:40 amarilla kernel: wlp4s0: send auth to 00:0b:6b:2b:34:60 (try 3/3)

Aug 25 12:38:40 amarilla kernel: wlp4s0: authentication with 00:0b:6b:2b:34:60 timed out

Aug 25 12:38:40 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> disconnected

Aug 25 12:38:40 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <warn>  (wlp4s0): link timed out.

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): device state change: activated -> failed (reason 'ssid-not-found') [100 120 53]

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTED

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <warn>  (wlp4s0): Activation: failed for connection 'GEFiNet 2'

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla dbus[2386]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.nm-di

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager Script Dispatcher Service...

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla dbus[2386]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla nm-dispatcher[9480]: Dispatching action 'down' for wlp4s0

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla systemd[1]: Started Network Manager Script Dispatcher Service.

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla gnome-session[2707]: Gjs-Message: JS LOG: An active wireless connection, in infrastructure mode, involves no access point?

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 9208

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): DHCPv4 state changed bound -> done

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <warn>  Couldn't disconnect supplicant interface: This interface is not connected.

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla chromium-browser-chromium.desktop[3016]: [3016:3043:0825/123852:ERROR:connection_factory_impl.cc(366)] Failed to connect t

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla gnome-session[2707]: Gjs-Message: JS LOG: An active wireless connection, in infrastructure mode, involves no access point?

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla gnome-session[2707]: Gjs-Message: JS LOG: An active wireless connection, in infrastructure mode, involves no access point?

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla gnome-session[2707]: Gjs-Message: JS LOG: An active wireless connection, in infrastructure mode, involves no access point?

Aug 25 12:38:52 amarilla gnome-session[2707]: Gjs-Message: JS LOG: An active wireless connection, in infrastructure mode, involves no access point?

Aug 25 12:38:55 amarilla wpa_supplicant[9204]: wlp4s0: Reject scan trigger since one is already pending

Aug 25 12:38:55 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <warn>  Could not get scan request result: Scan request rejected

Aug 25 12:38:58 amarilla chromium-browser-chromium.desktop[3016]: Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file

Aug 25 12:39:00 amarilla NetworkManager[9199]: <info>  (wlp4s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> inactive

```

Thanks,

Werner

----------

## LOR

I just tried Debian 8 and it looks like the problem persists. So obviously it is not specific to Gentoo. After the disconnection the SSID does not show up anymore in the WIFI settings of GNOME. Like it is completly gone.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

